
SpyStudio: strace on steroids but for Windows, now free - wslh
https://twitter.com/brutuscat/status/601198478316990464
======
greenyoda
Direct link: [http://blog.nektra.com/main/2015/05/20/spystudio-is-now-
free...](http://blog.nektra.com/main/2015/05/20/spystudio-is-now-free-create-
and-troubleshoot-application-virtualization-packages-for-windows/)

